

Ask HN: VM Automation for Unit Testing? - provito

We are developing a desktop tool and would like to unit test this in different environments automatically. Are there VM providers which are more or less suitable? I don&#x27;t want to have only one proprietary solution which is not interchangeable anymore - Hyper-V would be the most obvious choice as we are working on Windows 8, but are there better options?<p>Thanks!
======
jgillich
It should be easy to build something using Vagrant (based on VirtualBox) and
Jenkins, see: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6941547/how-to-combine-
va...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6941547/how-to-combine-vagrant-with-
jenkins-for-the-perfect-continuous-integration-envir)

~~~
espennilsen
I also support this.

Another great resource: [https://github.com/WinRb/vagrant-
windows](https://github.com/WinRb/vagrant-windows)

